# Turning 20 feeling old.



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Next month ill be 20 hate it, feels like a flash of my childhood is gone. unprepared for what lies ahead. you guys feeling old too?


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been having some sort of quarter-life crisis for the past 2 months (I turned 20 in June). I keep thinking I'm seeing signs of aging on my face. Probably not, but oh my god it's scaring the crap out of me. Another weirdly specific thing is that I tried on these 2 dresses I've had since the beginning of high school, ones that I wore every year for some occasion...and it just looked wrong on me. It didn't fit, but also, it was kinda...creepy. Like adult women dressing up as schoolgirls but not as porny, haha. So yeah. The only thing I'm looking forward to is turning 21.


----------



## SlowburningKarma420 (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel old now... listening to two twenty year olds talking about feeling old. lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I did feel old when I turned 20. I was just like oh no, my teenage years are now over and I'm in my 20s. Don't let it get to you. Trust me, you will still feel like a baby after a while. A few days ago, I realized that I'm 24. Not 23 and I'm just like what the hell am I still doing living with my parents?


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I didn't feel old until I turned 23. I'm starting to feel old now but I'm still a baby.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I felt the same way when I turned 20. I accepted the fact that its part of life, everyone ages. Just deal with it


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol good one. I'm 23 I AM OLD. 20 is nothin!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> I've been having some sort of quarter-life crisis for the past 2 months (I turned 20 in June). I keep thinking I'm seeing signs of aging on my face. Probably not, but oh my god it's scaring the crap out of me.


Same. I keep convincing myself I'm getting wrinkles.

When I look in the mirror I genuinely do see myself as looking haggard and over-the-hill. Which is weird because I often get mistaken for 15.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For some reason I started to feel old when I turned 23-24, not when I left my teens. Maybe it was the time I started noticing the people I went to school with were beginning to get into their careers, living life beyond education. Seeing people I knew become engineers, doctors, other fancy jobs, getting engaged/married, a few people already having kids. I'll probably look back when I'm 40 or 50 and think "wow, I thought I was old at so and so age? What was I thinking? I was still a kid"


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know the feeling .. Just turned 20 a month back.. And people don't believe me when I say I'm 20 .. I guess I was blessed with a baby face!


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

I second everything every 23/24 year old has said on here. For some reason that's when it all starts to sink in. I'm almost in my mid-twenties and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

You're definitely not old.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I know it may feel like you're old, but you're really still young.

Many who are older than you - in their later 20s, 30s, 40s, 50s+ I'm sure wish they were back in their twenties again. They say your 20s are for discovering who you are. 

I am 27, and I partially envy those in their early 20s, because I wish I made better decisions back then, and of course because I feel older, but not old yet! Old is like.. in your 50s-60s.


----------



## Theking72 (Oct 26, 2012)

I turn 20 in december, and every time I think about it I think of all of the things I had planned and yet have not accomplished.


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm 26 what did u think , I see this hs kids my brother evryone around young than me it feel my life is over I coul t's experienced the adventure crazy feeling they have anymore they fade way but yeah I don feel old and you shouldn't. You should feel young reslste to ppl your age u will see . Don't want ur life then u will feel old and like your life it's really over  take care


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm 21 and I'm already starting to feel to old still not be married, even though the majority of people my age aren't married.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I didn't feel old until I turned 25. That's when I realized I stopped growing up and started to wrinkle.


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm 21 at the start of November i feel old fck & have done every day since i turned 20 so i know how u feel.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel old too. But I think it's because I haven't had a job yet.
...I don't know..


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't feel old at all, I mean it's just 20, not 80. I do not want to go back to being a teenager.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I feel my brain can't cope with all the pressure of growing up into adulthood. I'm still young but when my entire life has been a **** up it sure doesn't feel that way.


----------



## soli cameleon (Jun 12, 2014)

Life just seems like its going faster, but i really don't care. The older I get, the more numb I become to the ****ty things in life. Society failed the human race.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

We're all getting old every moment. Ooh. Scary. If you don't have anything to show for it, get going! Now! So easy to put things off then you look back on it all and it's all been spent by you being sad. Don't. Feel everything, spend time to yourself for an extended time if you can. The younger you do this the better your whole life will be. I got on here to announce it's it. This is it for me doing the above. I'm 21 and a half today and this evening after I get off here and the technology and electric altogether, will be the choice and promise I must keep to go and never look back, never do any of the choices I know are wrong. And feel sad and not live, that is what life is for anyway. Forgive yourself so that you can totally honest with yourself and others as well all the time. Hard work. I know personally, but it is the only way you can truly live and live and go through life with a clean power. Depressed I know because it feels like you are leaving behind even if you haven't really done anything. Do it now. And never go back. You're smart. You know what is right and the only way to know what you want is to know yourself. Just as hard work right up there with being honest all the time. Worth it, definitely. Only the best and all my love, S. I am proof it can be done.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

By the way, for all you so unhappy with the little number in front of or behind your name rather, there's no magic number and in this world, there will always be people putting things out there for you to be unhappy with what you have, so don't ever fall for that. It's hard work at every age and I mean every age. As a child you should already be way ahead of your time - it's never too early to be that and have wisdom and knowledge and use it and keep going after it, because it does matter the choices you make and what you do in this life. You do affect others whether you know nor care. Personally, I'm aware and it's a joy. My life is nothing like before. All kinds of things in life happen all the time and happen to you and to say oh, you're nineteen or whatever teen age or below, to say, you have nothing to worry about, blah blah blah, is b.s. and it is hard, it's always hard, but when you are making the right choices, you'll know and you'll know because you will have the strength to keep working hard on yourself and you will notice it all around you. You'll notice how you have affected people. No one is better at making choices for you, than you and you, if you don't believe in yourself and you don't know yourself, oh boy. You have so much work to do. Get started and never give up.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

You are not old. When I turned 18 and I no longer could hang out in Teen Second Life, lol... I was so depressed. I don't feel old, I feel like a child trapped in a 22 year olds body.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

bluegc8 said:


> I didn't feel old until I turned 23. I'm starting to feel old now but I'm still a baby.


I know right? 7 more years and I'm 30... NOOOOOO


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I’m really really terrified about this, and I feel so depressed just thinking about it  All I want is to just live that stereotypical, horrible, stupid and pathetic teenage experience of parties, drugs, alcohol and the rest of that nonsense


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

Our bodies get older, but our principles do not.

But seriously, I'm pretty sure the 20's are considered the prime.

I'm scared my 20's will be just like my other years...


----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

UGH YES! I turn 20 in December and it is just crazy to think that we're no longer teenagers! We're like legit adults. I've been reminiscing on things, looking back at my old baby photos/videos and it just makes me cringe. Time goes by way too fast!


----------

